# waht to get if i sell the quattro?



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

i'm leaning twords the mk3 supra interms of all around performance(i.e speed handeling babe magbet lol) otehr choices would be a mk2 supra based off of the celeca or a 914(mainely cuz i want a good autoX car small and light) 944 or nissan 240sx coupe
datsun 240 260 or 280z
datsun 510 2door


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

Go DATSUN 510!!!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (Bboble)*

im thinking if i went 510 route i wouldnt have streetable car
yeah tehy are way cool anyone know what motors can be swaped into a 510 and anything on links to 510's really 510 agasin is all i got


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

You can practically put any engine in the 510... You can put Mazda Rotory, and almost all Nissian engines... There is plenty of room for a Chevy 350... So... Lots of links... Go to Google, and make a search!!!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (Bboble)*

hmmm sounds good

how bout a 510 2door with a sr20det wow that would be fast

who voted for the supra3?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

First, I think you will get a GREAT discussion on this topic if you post it in the Car Lounge Forum. Lots of people who will undoubtably have an opinion.
Here's my thoughts based on my eclectic (and in no way "right") opinions.
Mk3 Supra - overweight but comfortable, a decent cruiser.
Mk2 Supra - decent overall car but damn man get a turbo one
Datsun 510 - cool old school flavor but typically VERY non-streetable when modded.
Datsun 240-260-280z - cool cars, can put any motor you want in them. Tons of mods available. One of the best bets on the list. Hard to find decent zcars anymore.
Porsche 944 - Damn you better get a 2nd job just to maintain one. Good friend spent $8000 in a year before selling his to a junkyard. Terrible to maintain, wonderful to drive
Porsche 914 - Not as troublesome of maintenance, but still suffers from being an older car - not very many good examples still around. You'll hate the shift linkage.
Nissan 240sx - As with earlier Z cars, tons of mods and a few awesome motor swap options - SR20DET, RB25DET, RB25DETT, etc. Even a turbo KA24 is a pretty neat motor. 
Of your choices I would be inclined to say go NISSAN. There are great communities for Zcars and 240sx's. http://www.zcar.com and the local website http://www.northwestnissans.com
Good luck


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

get the car that you want.
for me, there is no other car that I should get other than a pickup truck. I need AWD for the crazy weather we have here.
Why did you have a 4000 in the first place?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

haha well im allready i member or northwestnissans
why do i have the quattro? well cuz the winter is ****ty here and gotta go to skool 24 miles away on a the worst highway in central oregon
but bro goes to same skool i know this could be troublesom but really i want a sports/spotrier car
im still thinking weither or not i could get better cornering from my quattro than with a rwd car both with ground controls or some better suspesnion setup
my car just feels like its gonna rool over and its slow i mean 120 something lbs or tourqe man thats nothing


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

There is no finer automobile than the MkII Supra. It's handling balance and N/A inline 6 is wonderful. A nice one will turn heads regardless of whether they're fans or not.
Chris


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

hmm yeah i was really into celeca supras for awhile but i would awnt a 7m-gte in it and motor swaps are kinda preicey. there is one for sdale i know of thats been there for awhile(could mean bad things) and i could get the guy to aroun 1k for i bet its silver 85 ptype


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

I voted Supra 3.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

why not test drive a Eagle Talon TSi first.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (SuperGroove)*

well cuz i really dont want a awd drive car(understeer pisses me off)
plusi think they just look ugly and ever asswipe kid in my town has a talon riced out
i want jdm style and speed not pep boys propaghanda


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

meh


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (SuperGroove)*

meh meh meh?
Just drop an MC in there and be done with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (sirhc)*

I third the meh







what better than butt loads of HP to counter the understeer problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I would vote to get a S12 (200sx) with a sr20 or FJ20, it would be old skool and also JDM







fender mirriors and watanbe wheels *SHIBBY!!*


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

i never like 200sx's i dont even like 240 hatchbacks only the coupes


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

240sx fast back = not sexy








240sx coupe = sexy(with exception to hubcaps)










_Modified by the tankman cometh at 12:07 PM 7-27-2003_


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

I dunno about that, I like the hatchbacks much better...


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

meh differnt opinions. plus coupe si lighte since tere isnt a huge peice of glasss back there


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (Bboble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bboble* »_Go DATSUN 510!!!

I second that!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_meh differnt opinions. plus coupe si lighte since tere isnt a huge peice of glasss back there

Actually, I believe the hatch is not only a bit lighter, but stiffer as well.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

no go to northwestnissans and ask em the coupe is lighter not by much only like a mere 20-80 lbs somewhere in there


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

look here choad boy! if you wanna go FAST and have your quattro fun JUST SWAP IN A TURBO MOTOR!!!! it's really not that hard at all! not any more work than buying a different car and swapping a motor into THAT! just go buy yourself a beater to drive till the swap is done!! If ur nice....I might even help and bring some friends along...


----------



## A DUB D (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

How many autoX's have you been to?? 914's are very nimble and light weight...There are several cheap examples, and Porsche club events are always fun. I have been beaten by many 914's at the track...check out some 914-6's or the 2.0 or whatever. Theyre easy to work on.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

so rcr x where in seattle is this motor? do u know how much it would cost and for a shop to install it cuz i sure as hell dont know jack **** about swapping a motor


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

only way to learn is to try homez!! you ever play with Legos?? Cars are just bigger and greasier! seriously...the only way to be a low budget car nut is to do the work yosef!! got a garage? got tools? 
paying a shop to do this swap will roughly quadruple the cost. the whole thing can be done for under $2k if you don't mind getting dirty.
here's the ad off Audifans.com
Insertion Date: August 05, 2003
Contact: Conrad Spens 888-869-1297
Email: [email protected]
Item #4363: Parting 1987 5000TQ
Price: $1
Location: Seattle Area
Description:
----------------------------------------
Hit in the rear, runs very well, let me know what you need, offers, but make it worth my while to pull stuff before this goes to the crusher. Email contact preferred.
I would recommend buying the WHOLE RUNNING PARTS CAR so you have the complete wiring harness, intercooler, ECU, downpipe, etc...
this is a pretty painless swap that MANY people have done before. If ur REALLY serious about it IM Spooled10V on here... he's done several of them and he's a really nice guy too!! Feel free to chime in any time Derek!!

_Modified by rcr_x at 3:52 PM 8-6-2003_


_Modified by rcr_x at 3:57 PM 8-6-2003_


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (rcr_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcr_x* »_
here's the ad off Audifans.com
!! Feel free to chime in any time Derek!!



Joink!!! Im callin on that one







(not really though its tempting since its so close!!! You may want to talk to VAG junkie about it. He has done a few turbo swaps and does good work. Also he might have a lead on where to get a motor. Later
~Kenny


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

dude is yer fiesta turboed? freind of minbe curbed his red 1980 feista it was the rally model it was a rad car
oh and to stay on topic sorta for a compleat turbo swap i need
turbo 5000(car)
urQ downpipe
battery relocztion
and some other **** am waht else?


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

haha, my Z is turbo'd. the fiesta is all motor and carbs








To stay on topic..... You dont *need* the urq down pipe, you can bend the control arm to miss the 5k one.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (NW4KQ driver)*

I think he means tie rod. Bending a control arm is what happens when you understeer into a curb at 45. Likewise when a Saturn pays tag with your right rear wheel. 
Also, 2Bennett sells a pre-bent tie rod for like $150.
There should be a 10v turbo swap how-to/ FAQ permanently posted in this forum


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

there really should be a faq for a turbo swap section c'mon mods hook us up
ide love a feista with a 1.8t or a wrx sti motor in it hahahahaha


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=38


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

keep the quattro


----------



## oh-behave (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (eightvalvejettacarat)*

of the choices you listed I would go 510 or 240c however, have you thought about a Scirocco? fwd I know but really amazing fun factor. or, and this depends on your budget, some iteration of the 2.2T audis. I vote uRs4 chipped up to 300hp (or more)


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

oh roccos ive thought of em onlty front loader i would buy would be gti golf jetta coupe or 16v rocco but i think im keeping my car
i couldnt afford any audi made in 9o's like the s4


----------



## Luchak (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: waht to get if i sell the quattro? (the tankman cometh)*

mk3 supra turbo and handling in the same sentence...bahahaha


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

yeah i know

whats the differance between an 600-700 -800hp mk4 supra?
nothing they all still run 14's hahahah ok it wasnt funny or really treu oh well


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

OK,I would have to say 914. IF IF IF you can find one in good shape. You will look at 10 before seeing one you would consider buying. Rust sucks.







As for putting in a 10vt,that is a very good option. You know what you have in your car, as in how you have taken care of it. Anything else you buy you don't know how/if it was loved. 914 or 10vt(or 20vt







)swap.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_yeah i know

whats the differance between an 600-700 -800hp mk4 supra?
nothing they all still run 14's hahahah ok it wasnt funny or really treu oh well

actually, the punch line is that they all run 10s.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

ohh ok but still a buik grand national will run mid to high 13's stock god i want one


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Is it speed you want? or the total package? The 914 is slow by today's standards. You would have to give a $$$ on how much you want to spend,and if you want to buy a swapped motor car or one you will swap a performance motor in after some time. How about an old Mini? My 1st choices for an older car would be a Mini,914 or the Z series. It would depend on the quality of the cars you find. I remember how quick my friends 82 280Z was,that was a fun car with t tops.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

well yeah dubb i want a blaanced car like a 944 or 240z i really dont wanna go fwd so thats why i was thinging supra 914 510 ect it would be a daily drive / autoX car but im young so stiff rife dosnt bother me
onyly thing is i couldnt keep my quattro if i got another car cuz im gonna be a senior next yar and only have like 800 in the bank right now
i really really want a 85 supra p type just as a dailytill i coould afoord a 7mgte swap i just love the way tehy look and yeah i kinda wanna get away from sedans

i know with new springs shocks and a strut bar wouild help my car but i just still dont think it would out corner a supra with springs/ shocks anti roll bars and strut bar both cars diald in thats why i want one


----------

